# Anyone Use The Word "Whilst"?



## Chet (Jun 2, 2021)

When should you use the word whilst?
*Whilst* is mostly *used* in British English, though way lesser than *while*. *While can* be *used* as a conjunction, preposition, noun or verb, whereas '*whilst*' is *used* only as a conjunction or adverb. When *used* as conjunction/adverb, both the *words* mean during or at the same time as.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes! I use it all the time. ( more like occasionally ) Whilst out walking today, I saw many things of beauty .


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 2, 2021)

My grandson used to say meanwhilst. His dad didn't correct him for quite a while because he found it amusing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Yep....I use it..


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 2, 2021)

I don't and think it's an affectation when Americans use it.  Love to hear Brits use it though.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes but not often or to excess and  usually only to "season" a phrase.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 2, 2021)

Never have used "whilst." (I did use the word "heretofore" in an email once.)


----------



## Mike (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes I do occasionally.

Mike.


----------



## timoc (Jun 3, 2021)

Whilst I don't use the word whilst very often whilst reponding to threads about the word whilst, I have been know to say the word whilst, whilst engaged in conversation.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)




----------

